
Let Your Nerd Flag Fly – Your Career Will Thank You - DougRathbone
http://www.diaryofaninja.com/blog/2012/06/12/let-your-nerd-flag-fly-ndash-your-career-will-thank-you#.T9cyhb8ZS6Q.hackernews
======
derickson
I'm confused, how has this helped your career? Has it helped because your nerd
passion is trying out new technologies on the weekend? How would publicly
embracing a non-work related hobby help one's career?

